# Water scene from Flashdance



## cirwin (Oct 27, 2011)

I need to recreate the Flashdance water scene (using large pieces of glitter instead of water) and am looking for some advice on how best to make it. I need it cheap and fast! Please help me out, show opens soon and I need to get this done quickly.

Thanks!


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 27, 2011)

_Glitter is the herpes of the theatre. You never get rid of it completely._

See the wiki entry drop box. I'd also be concerned about eye protection for the performer.


----------



## rsmentele (Oct 28, 2011)

i would suggest for-going the glitter and use clear empty pill capsules like these


http://www.myworldhut.com/products/Unfilled{47}Empty-Clear-Gelatin-Capsules-Size-00-Bulk.html

They catch the light like water drops, and when they land they sound like falling rain.

Hope that helps


----------

